# Boiga Weights



## XSmallyX (Aug 31, 2014)

Interested in seeing the different weights of adult male or female of any Boiga species, as there seems to be very little information online regarding this topic also feel free to post pictures of them below I just find them fascinating


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

That's because weighing animals is not really a necessary part of their care so most do not bother. Especially for a species that is easily stressed and prefers to be left alone. 
Weighing an animal like a boiga serves no purpose as its condition can be determined visually.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

As said above, it will be difficult to find a big sample size of weights for captive pet _Boiga_ that any kind of conclusion could be drawn from.

There are some records of weights for different species in scientific literature though, but only for individual animals and with no clue as to age or body condition.

Myhrvold et al. (2015) "_An amniote life-history database to perform comparative analyses with birds, mammals, and reptiles_." _Ecology_, 96:3109-3109

_Boiga dendrophila_ (Mangrove snake) 6107g
_Boiga cynodon_ (Dog-Toothed cat eyed snake) 8234g
_Boiga irregularis_ (Brown tree snake) 4748g

_Boiga irregularis_ is one exception as an invasive species on Guam because a robust body of literature has been built up over the decades and there are several sources citing not only weights of various specimens but also weight change over time; both in relation to predatory activity on the island and the effect of surgically implemented radio transmitter on the snakes' body condition.



















Santana-Bendix, Manuel Alberto 1994. "_Movements, activity patterns and habitat use of Boiga irregularis (Colubridae), an introduced predator in the island of Guam_." Diss. The University of Arizona.

Regards,
Francis


----------

